
Show HN: Schesign alpha - CSenn
https://www.schesign.com/
======
CSenn
Hi Everyone,

I am looking for feedback on a side project some friends and I have been
working on.

First, do you see any value in being able to create, collaborate with access
control, version, and diff data designs, and then output them to different
formats? I have done some work in healthcare, energy, manufacturing, and
e-commerce and in every one have seen json/xml schemas (or free text data
specs) being passed around through emails, word docs, excel spreadsheets,
hosted s3 files, power points, custom built websites, etc. I’ve also seen bugs
when versions get confused between data partners or comments/changes get lost
in email threads. It’s also not fun to read and maintain a 300-3,000 line data
schema file.

Second, do you seen any value in being able to compose data designs? I
personally think the idea of reusing data structures and composing data
designs with a few clicks is interesting, but I’m curious to the practicality
of it?

Also the json-ld graph output feels like it could be wrong? I am trying to
avoid constraining properties using rdfs:domain as is common in RDF (since
properties can be shared between designs and it creates a coupled export),
however lib:children seems a little off?

~~~
adentranter
On your second point, I would find that super helpful.

Mainly due to data structures that may share > 10% of the data design but is
very different and me not wanting to retype.

------
jhedwards
This looks like a really useful tool, do you plan on adding any discovery
features to it so that I could find an existing schema to inherit from?

~~~
CSenn
Yes, we will be adding a discovery tool and an import/ export tool :)

